# Processing Instructions aus XML entfernen



## Der_Konfigurator (19. Sep 2006)

Hallo,
habe folgendes Szenario.
Ich entwickle derzeit eine J2ee Application für SAP Netweaver Enterprise Portal. 

Hauptbestandteil der Applikation  ist es XML per XSL in XHTML zu rendern. Hierzu wird der Parser von SAP verwendet.

Das Rendern klappt auch wunderbar bis auf ein paar unschöne Processing Instructions.
Der SAP Parser ist leider nicht in der Lage die Processing Instructions zu ignorieren (habe jedenfalls nichts gefunden ).

Da ich das Quell-XML sowieso mit JDOM editiere bevor ich es mit dem SAP Parser rendern lasse, suche ich nach eine komfortabeln, einfachen Möglichkeit die Processing Instructions zu entfernen mittels JDOM. 
Noch besser wäre es, wenn man im XSL definieren könnte das er die Processing Instructions ignoriert. Gibt es so eine Option.

Falls es mit JDOM nicht möglich ist die Processing Instructions zu entfernen, bin ich um Parser Vorschläge dankbar!


So ich hoffe das war ausführlich genug 




  :wink: 

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Roar (19. Sep 2006)

mit jdom sollte das einfach gehen:
document.removeContent(new ContentFilter(ContentFilter.PI)); sollte alle PIs im document löschen.

ob das mit xsl geht weiß ich nich. bezweifel das auch. frag mich was der xsltprozessor von sap da macht ???:L


----------



## Guest (19. Sep 2006)

Erstmal danke für die fixe Antwort




			
				Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit jdom sollte das einfach gehen:
> document.removeContent(new ContentFilter(ContentFilter.PI)); sollte alle PIs im document löschen.
> 
> ob das mit xsl geht weiß ich nich. bezweifel das auch. frag mich was der xsltprozessor von sap da macht ???:L




Habe es ausprobiert mit folgendem Code:

doc.removeContent(new ContentFilter(ContentFilter.PI));
XMLOutputter out = new XMLOutputter(Format.getPrettyFormat());


aber leider sehe ich immer noch Processing Instructions im XML:


```
......
<?Anweisung 1 blabla?>
<?anweisung2 blub?>
<?anweisung3 hopp?>
```


Die Processing Instructions liegen nicht unter dem Wurzelknoten sondern sind verschachtelt in andere Tags kann es daran liegen, das sie nicht entfernt werden ? 
Bin leider kein jdom Profi.


----------



## Der_Konfigurator (19. Sep 2006)

Moep der Gast war ich  :lol:


----------

